# Masterbuilt 560 Wi-Fi



## rexster314 (Jan 18, 2020)

Seems there's a problem with some people and setting up a wi-fi connection with their 560 smoker. The location of the antenna leaves a LOT to be desired. Some people on the Facebook groups have resorted to wi-fi extenders mounted near the smoker. I decided to go a different route and change the antenna type and location that's on the smoker. I found this on Amazon and installed it today. Wi-fi connection is considerably stronger, although I have no means of checking it. The connection procedure went faster than without the outside antenna.


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 18, 2020)

I gave up using mine, it won't remember me from one log on to another and I have to sign up again just like a new user.
Even when working it won't raise or lower the cook temp, so it's pretty worthless IMHO.
I've come to trust the controller's ability to hold temp so lack of remote control is OK.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 18, 2020)

You all get the bugs worked out, its been 2 years since I last bought a smoker, may take another 2 before I can get 1 without getting a dayvorce lol


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 18, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> I gave up using mine, it won't remember me from one log on to another and I have to sign up again just like a new user.
> Even when working it won't raise or lower the cook temp, so it's pretty worthless IMHO.
> I've come to trust the controller's ability to hold temp so lack of remote control is OK.



I've had pretty good luck. MB has some quirks. You have to push the bluetooth button everytime you open the lid or one of the charcoal doors. Once I learned that, it's been easier


----------



## negolien (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah had issues controlling it too. Holds temps extremely well though...


----------



## RDLDRDLD (Jun 16, 2020)

Masterbuilt 560 -- So, there is no WIFI?  It is Bluetooth only?  They advertise wifi and bluetooth and it has both symbols on the front bezel. These a 2 different technologies and the manual treats them as one.  Is there a way to connect to house wifi with this controller?   It seems that there may be some issues fixable with firmware.


----------



## negolien (Jun 16, 2020)

O.o mine works fine it uses bt when in close and wifi when at distance and when updating.  You actually do any google searchers or anything or u come straight here to complain
with no actual info to help you? just checking..

I am cooking ribs as we speak btw


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 16, 2020)

RDLDRDLD said:


> Masterbuilt 560 -- So, there is no WIFI?  It is Bluetooth only?  They advertise wifi and bluetooth and it has both symbols on the front bezel. These a 2 different technologies and the manual treats them as one.  Is there a way to connect to house wifi with this controller?   It seems that there may be some issues fixable with firmware.


Let's just say it's wi-fi capable. You use bluetooth to set up the app on your device and initially to connect to wi-fi. Whether you actually get a wifi connection at your location is a tossup.. You might get wifi or not. For instance. I have a Galaxy Note 10+, a Galaxy S8+ that I can't get wifi to save my soul. Others with the same devices have connected with no problems. I borrowed a friend's iOS phone, and got a wifi connection immediately. Go figure
Issues are fixable with firmware, yes. But to fix that, you have to have a wifi connection to get the update.


----------



## RDLDRDLD (Jun 16, 2020)

negolien said:


> O.o mine works fine it uses bt when in close and wifi when at distance and when updating.  You actually do any google searchers or anything or u come straight here to complain
> with no actual info to help you? just checking..
> 
> I am cooking ribs as we speak btw
> View attachment 449710


Yeah, I wasted my time to create an account to complain, thanks for clearing that up.  
I have that on my phone as well.  It is using bluetooth.  My home wireless has a password to get on and it never connects to my wireless.  If I have that screen, you posted, and I disable my bluetooth, it will not be communicating.


----------



## RDLDRDLD (Jun 16, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Let's just say it's wi-fi capable. You use bluetooth to set up the app on your device and initially to connect to wi-fi. Whether you actually get a wifi connection at your location is a tossup.. You might get wifi or not. For instance. I have a Galaxy Note 10+, a Galaxy S8+ that I can't get wifi to save my soul. Others with the same devices have connected with no problems. I borrowed a friend's iOS phone, and got a wifi connection immediately. Go figure
> Issues are fixable with firmware, yes. But to fix that, you have to have a wifi connection to get the update.


Good info. That is what I am reading.  I currently have a case open with Masterbuilt.  I guess to me, wifi capable means it could be on your wifi without the use of bluetooth.  It sounds like a back door option.  Thank for the reply/


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 16, 2020)

RDLDRDLD said:


> Good info. That is what I am reading.  I currently have a case open with Masterbuilt.  I guess to me, wifi capable means it could be on your wifi without the use of bluetooth.  It sounds like a back door option.  Thank for the reply/



Masterbuilt has probably thousands of open cases about wi-fi and the lack of. Capable to me is that it has circuitry for wi-fi, but not guaranteed. As (I'm guessing) thousands of others are experiencing. I gave up any hope when I got a Fireboard to control my 560, then my 1050, which works perfectly with my home network


----------



## worldbfreebase (Jun 17, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Masterbuilt has probably thousands of open cases about wi-fi and the lack of. Capable to me is that it has circuitry for wi-fi, but not guaranteed. As (I'm guessing) thousands of others are experiencing. I gave up any hope when I got a Fireboard to control my 560, then my 1050, which works perfectly with my home network



which is exactly why I am not disclosing the fix yet. give me some time to have my talks with masterbuilt. I know of two solutions that should probably take care of 95% of the problems, and hopefully they will get their head out their a$$ and make a change to prevent the issue on new production.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 17, 2020)

worldbfreebase said:


> which is exactly why I am not disclosing the fix yet. give me some time to have my talks with masterbuilt. I know of two solutions that should probably take care of 95% of the problems, and hopefully they will get their head out their a$$ and make a change to prevent the issue on new production.



Anxious to see how that works out. From what I've seen, they're on their own little life raft


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 20, 2020)

So this morning I had a little time and decided to fool around with my 560 (stock) and my Galaxy Note 10+. I've made myself heard on this and other boards/groups about my satisfaction and lack of dealing with wi-fi and the Masterbuilt apps. 
So knowing I had a good install of the newest version of the app, I powered up the cooker and paired the BT which took no time (always a good BT connection). Then I went through and began wi-fi pairing. I had read a day or two ago about the app having a hard time resolving the passwords, which mine had numbers, letters and a special character @. I had changed my router settings yesterday to a password with just letters/numerals only. And with 9 total characters. 
The 2.4 router was found as usual, but using the new password logged in, and within 2 minutes I was on wi-fi and actually downloading the new firmware automatically. Waited till that was done, restarted everything and surprise, surprise, surprise............I had a wi-fi connection!!!
I now am cooking a chicken on the new rotisserie that came in yesterday, and what's even better, I like the fact that I can open the ash bin door and hopper door, close them and the fan starts up again on it's own. I had done the cooker lid with an auto fuse months ago.
So those still having connection problems, try what I did today, and you might get lucky.


----------



## negolien (Jun 20, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> So this morning I had a little time and decided to fool around with my 560 (stock) and my Galaxy Note 10+. I've made myself heard on this and other boards/groups about my satisfaction and lack of dealing with wi-fi and the Masterbuilt apps.
> So knowing I had a good install of the newest version of the app, I powered up the cooker and paired the BT which took no time (always a good BT connection). Then I went through and began wi-fi pairing. I had read a day or two ago about the app having a hard time resolving the passwords, which mine had numbers, letters and a special character @. I had changed my router settings yesterday to a password with just letters/numerals only. And with 9 total characters.
> The 2.4 router was found as usual, but using the new password logged in, and within 2 minutes I was on wi-fi and actually downloading the new firmware automatically. Waited till that was done, restarted everything and surprise, surprise, surprise............I had a wi-fi connection!!!
> I now am cooking a chicken on the new rotisserie that came in yesterday, and what's even better, I like the fact that I can open the ash bin door and hopper door, close them and the fan starts up again on it's own. I had done the cooker lid with an auto fuse months ago.
> So those still having connection problems, try what I did today, and you might get lucky.



WIERD EH FREAKIN CUMPUTERS


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 20, 2020)

negolien said:


> WIERD EH FREAKIN CUMPUTERS


It's looking like the Masterbuilt controller doesn't like wifi passwords longer than 10 characters


----------



## RDLDRDLD (Jun 22, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> So this morning I had a little time and decided to fool around with my 560 (stock) and my Galaxy Note 10+. I've made myself heard on this and other boards/groups about my satisfaction and lack of dealing with wi-fi and the Masterbuilt apps.
> So knowing I had a good install of the newest version of the app, I powered up the cooker and paired the BT which took no time (always a good BT connection). Then I went through and began wi-fi pairing. I had read a day or two ago about the app having a hard time resolving the passwords, which mine had numbers, letters and a special character @. I had changed my router settings yesterday to a password with just letters/numerals only. And with 9 total characters.
> The 2.4 router was found as usual, but using the new password logged in, and within 2 minutes I was on wi-fi and actually downloading the new firmware automatically. Waited till that was done, restarted everything and surprise, surprise, surprise............I had a wi-fi connection!!!
> I now am cooking a chicken on the new rotisserie that came in yesterday, and what's even better, I like the fact that I can open the ash bin door and hopper door, close them and the fan starts up again on it's own. I had done the cooker lid with an auto fuse months ago.
> So those still having connection problems, try what I did today, and you might get lucky.


Rexster, I got it as well.   I had to delete the device and add it in again.  Then I logged into my account. It then looked for my wifi and asked for the password.  I have a 12 character password that is all numbers.  It downloaded firmware and powered off.  I turned it on and shut off my phone bluetooth, and I still had control via wifi.  
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 22, 2020)

RDLDRDLD said:


> Rexster, I got it as well.   I had to delete the device and add it in again.  Then I logged into my account. It then looked for my wifi and asked for the password.  I have a 12 character password that is all numbers.  It downloaded firmware and powered off.  I turned it on and shut off my phone bluetooth, and I still had control via wifi.
> Thanks for all the replies.



What type phone out of curiosity?


----------



## RDLDRDLD (Jun 22, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> What type phone out of curiosity?


Google Pixel 3


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 22, 2020)

I think what I'll do tomorrow is change the password back to the original one and see what happens


----------



## STexSmoker (Nov 10, 2020)

So now I'm stuck w no wifi.
I reset my wifi password to "password " & it still wont connect. Using 2.4 Ghz. Signal meter in app is full. Bluetooth connects fine. Ive restarted & reconnected a dozen times using the official MB proceedure. Still no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

